# HELP WITH TOSHIBA WEBCAM drivers



## Heatseeker19 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello people
I have a toshiba a200 laptop with built in web cam. Recently I noticed the camera would not turn on. At first I just figured it was my ugly face again, but now I know there must be something wrong with the driver as it tells me the "webcam driver fail, please restart camera or computer"

anyone else have similar issues? where can we find drivers? One suggestion was to find the chicony drivers, but I cant find where they are in this computer. Any suggestions will be greatfully appreciated. 
Brian


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, you can download the new drivers at http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp

As far as your problem, before you open any programs (right after you turn the laptop on) go to the camera utility that came with your computer and try to use it.

You may want to update the drivers and software if you already haven't. I use to have a problem with my webcam on my toshiba laptop with certain programs.


----------



## Heatseeker19 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for your prompt response. I will try that address... although at first attempt, I was unsuccessful at getting to the address provided. 
The error message I get comes on as soon as i start the computer, before I start any other programs. Unless there is a program that runs automatically that might cause the conflict. I will did a bit deeper with the info you provided. 
thanks very much.
Brian


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

You can also try in safe mode, this will help eleminte the chance it is from some program that starts with the computer. It may also be a hadware issue


----------



## Heatseeker19 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks again. I did manage to download the driver from the site you mentioned. (|Even though I had to do it by dial up connection. I think it came in as a zip file, and once I got it, I am not real sure even where its sposed to go. I am not that technically advanced, which is why I had to ask for help in the first place. I will keep exploring and try to determine where the driver is supposed to go, I assume in the web cam aassistant software and then how to actually install it. thanks again for your help. very good


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Usually you unzip the file, and it will go where it is supose to. (if it is a .exe then it will do everything, if it is a .zip please post the type of file it is here so I know what you have to do with it)


----------

